# Want to help



## mountainmaid (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi I was wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction to be able to help in rescue needs of minis. I have 7 minis and one arab. I can take in one or two and am an experienced horsewoman. How do I get used?

Anne Marie Duhon


----------



## Gini (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann Marie

Please go to our web site

http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org

on the left hand column please download foster forms, fill in and mail to Shannon. Her name and address is at the top of the forum. We are always looking for fosters and adoptive homes. Please come join us.






Gini


----------

